# Dave Logsdon Of Wyeast Visit



## grainandgrape (2/9/06)

Dave Logsdon of Wyeast to Visit Melbourne and Brisbane

All home brewers are invited to attend evenings with Dave Logsdon of Wyeast for presentations and get togethers of home brewers in:

*Melbourne * at Bells Hotel and Brewery, cnr Moray and Coventry St, Sth Melbourne, on Monday 11th September at 7.30pm;

and *Brisbane * Oxford 152, at 152 Oxford Street, Bulimba on Wedneday 13th September at 7.30pm.

Please contact Grain & Grape if you plan to attend and advise whether you are a club member. There is no official RSVP but we would like to have an idea of numbers.

Grain & Grape
03 9687 0061
[email protected]


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/06)

Emailed John to find out who is handling registrations for Brisbane.


----------



## Ross (2/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Emailed John to find out who is handling registrations for Brisbane.



Screwtop. there are approx 18 of us going from the BABBS brew club - One of the BABBS brewers actually has his winning APA on tap at the Oxford as we speak, I'm looking forward to sampling it...
If you want to come down & the crash the night so you can enjoy a few, you're most welcome...

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (2/9/06)

Does anyone know if he is passing through Sydney, or is his visit to Sydney covert like previous years ?

Doc


----------



## grainandgrape (2/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Emailed John to find out who is handling registrations for Brisbane.



Please contact Grain & Grape for RSVP for both Melbourne and Brisbane events.


----------



## big d (2/9/06)

Well worth the effort to go and see Dave.I was fortunate enough to go to a seminar he had at Grumpys a few years back when i was on holidays.A top night and you can score some great yeast info.If he is handing out any 06/07 Wyeast charts i would be most appreciative if someone could score me one.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (2/9/06)

big d said:


> Well worth the effort to go and see Dave.I was fortunate enough to go to a seminar he had at Grumpys a few years back when i was on holidays.A top night and you can score some great yeast info.If he is handing out any 06/07 Wyeast charts i would be most appreciative if someone could score me one.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



If he does, i'll score you one for sure Big D  

cheers Ross


----------



## lucas (2/9/06)

ill definitely try and make it along to the Melbourne one


----------



## brendanos (2/9/06)

I'll be there! Fingers crossed he's got enough time to judge my latest brew.


----------



## Weizguy (2/9/06)

Doc said:


> Does anyone know if he is passing through Sydney, or is his visit to Sydney covert like previous years ?
> 
> Doc


C'mon Doc,

Why should he change the pattern now?
You could prob email him through his company website, to ask?

That's your homework this week, OK?

Beerz
 Seth


----------



## Kai (2/9/06)

The big names always skip Adelaide


----------



## Screwtop (3/9/06)

Ross said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Emailed John to find out who is handling registrations for Brisbane.
> ...




Thanks Ross,

Had already begged SWAMBO into alowing me to shout her a night in the city so accom is fixed. Couldn't use the Russian style of negotiation for this one.
Cheers


----------



## grainandgrape (7/9/06)

Unfortunately Dave Logsdon will not be visting Adelaide or Sydney this year. Most likely he will be able to visit next year.

And a reminder to please RSVP for the Melbourne and Brisbane nights.

Grain and Grape
03 9687 0061
[email protected]


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Screwtop said:
> ...




Where you staying Screwtop?
I wouldn't mind making the trip myself

Batz


----------



## doglet (7/9/06)

Any chance of someone making a podcast or taking some notes of his talk for those of us that will miss out?


----------



## johnno (7/9/06)

I'll be going along.



johnno


----------



## NRB (7/9/06)

I am too. Now if I can borrow my mate's iRiver I'll try to get a recording; I wish those damn iPods had a record funtion out of the box


----------



## johnno (7/9/06)

NRB said:


> I am too. Now if I can borrow my mate's iRiver I'll try to get a recording; I wish those damn iPods had a record funtion out of the box




I can bring a digital voice recorder along.

cheers
johnno


----------



## berazafi (7/9/06)

I will be there also


----------



## Hutch (7/9/06)

Me 2. :beer: 
Chris at G&G suggested bringing along samples of your finest for Dave to critique.
I'm a little intimidated by that thought  

Hutch.


----------



## big d (7/9/06)

Have no fear Hutch.I found Dave a very nice bloke who goes out of his way to help out.If i had some of my beers on hand when i saw him in Adelaide i would have jumped at the chance for him to sample and critique my beers.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (7/9/06)

Batz said:


> Where you staying Screwtop?
> I wouldn't mind making the trip myself
> 
> Batz



Batz,

The offer of accommodation stands if you want a bed for the night & a lift to the meeting.

cheers Ross


----------



## ozbrewer (7/9/06)

I spke To G&G today, anyone that Is going to the Brizzy shindig, needs to Contact Brennan at 152 so that thay can have the numbers for catering


----------



## Batz (7/9/06)

Ross said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Where you staying Screwtop?
> ...



Your a champ Ross,I suppose Pete will be there Thursday :lol: 

Batz


----------



## lucas (11/9/06)

tonights the night for melbourne


----------



## johnno (12/9/06)

doglet said:


> Any chance of someone making a podcast or taking some notes of his talk for those of us that will miss out?




I recorded the speech and can seed it if anyone is interested.
It was basically a speech about starters.

Let me know and I can put the torrent file up here. I dont know if this will work as I have not done this before.

The speech goes for about and hour and a half.

There is no issue of copyright as Daves permision was asked for and given.

cheers
johnno 

View attachment Dave_Logsdon_Wyeast_Melb_speech.wav.zip


----------



## hando (12/9/06)

johnno said:


> doglet said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of someone making a podcast or taking some notes of his talk for those of us that will miss out?
> ...




Cheers Johnno, Trying to download it now from the torrent. 

Hando


----------



## Jez (12/9/06)

Hi Johnno,

Thanks for the recording & the torrent - are you seeding it at the moment?

I'm getting one peer but no-one appears to be seeding so can't download.....

Jez


----------



## lucas (12/9/06)

twas a good talk, reconfirms my need for an aquarium pump when i get some excess cash, for starters and for my worts. had a few MB sticklers best bitters, very nice beer. can anyone tell me the hops they use in this one?


----------



## johnno (12/9/06)

Jez said:


> Hi Johnno,
> 
> Thanks for the recording & the torrent - are you seeding it at the moment?
> 
> ...




Hi Jez,
yes I am seeding and there are 3 others currently downloading. So I am not sure what is happening there.

Maybe try downloading the torrent file again?

cheers
johnno


----------



## homebrewworld.com (12/9/06)

ok i will ask
what is seeding??
I just wanna hear it,not propogate it :blink:


----------



## NRB (12/9/06)

Man, Hans made a ripper of an APA didn't he?! I've added the torrent to my client and will continue to seed when I've completed the d/l.

HBW, don't turn it off when you've got the file, let others grab it from you... that's the nature of BT.


----------



## lucas (12/9/06)

NRB said:


> Man, Hans made a ripper of an APA didn't he?! I've added the torrent to my client and will continue to seed when I've completed the d/l.


that was a damn nice beer. i'd never knowingly had Amarillo hops before but i'll definitely have a go at a beer containing them now.


----------



## Lukes (13/9/06)

Yep,
good night and was great to lay eyes on some of the crew from here.
Dave's "layman terms' for a few things also was good for an insight into yeast health.

The bitter on tap (that was sucked dry) and the pub's own stout was damm fine and the Melb brewers beers were great too.
I was behind the wheel so I took it easy.

Big thanks to G&G for putting this on.
Luke


----------



## berazafi (13/9/06)

There is a 1.2meg rip of the torrent here, if anyone wants to have a look, warning quality is low


http://members.optushome.com.au/berazafi/


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/06)

Any of you Brizzy brewers attending this evening know what the format for the evening is at 152 Oxford. Is it low key, dinner with guest speaker or what? SWAMBO and I will be in town from about 3pm, thought we might have dinner then I'll head over to 152.


----------



## Ross (13/9/06)

Screwtop said:


> Any of you Brizzy brewers attending this evening know what the format for the evening is at 152 Oxford. Is it low key, dinner with guest speaker or what? SWAMBO and I will be in town from about 3pm, thought we might have dinner then I'll head over to 152.



Screwtop,

From what I've heard, it kicks off between 7.00 & 7.30pm - very informal talk on yeast & then the opportunity to have your own beers judged if you want to bring some along. No costs involved.

Ken's winning beer in the recent BABB's competition, where the prize was to have it brewed commercially & put on tap at the Oxford, is being released tonight. Quite a few of us will be there from approx 6pm to christen the beer in style  

See you there...

cheers Ross


----------



## JasonY (13/9/06)

Anyone still seeding this? Up to 80% but can see quite a few red pieces so need a seed to let me have em


----------



## Jez (13/9/06)

I'm stuck on 81.8% too.......


----------



## johnno (13/9/06)

JasonY said:


> Anyone still seeding this? Up to 80% but can see quite a few red pieces so need a seed to let me have em






Jez said:


> I'm stuck on 81.8% too.......




I'm not home till about 8 tonight.
I will start seeding again then for you.


cheers
johnno


----------



## JasonY (13/9/06)

Thanks Johnno


----------



## bigfridge (13/9/06)

NRB said:


> I've added the torrent to my client and will continue to seed when I've completed the d/l.
> 
> HBW, don't turn it off when you've got the file, let others grab it from you... that's the nature of BT.



Where do I point my torrent client ? Whats the address ?

Thanks
David


----------



## goatherder (13/9/06)

OK, i'm back seeding now too.


----------



## Stuster (13/9/06)

Bigfridge, it's in Johnno's post. I'm seeding now so should be ok to upload.


----------



## hando (13/9/06)

I am seeding the torrent now


----------



## bigfridge (13/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Bigfridge, it's in Johnno's post. I'm seeding now so should be ok to upload.



Ok - got it now.

It was well hidden inside the zip.

Thanks
David


----------



## NRB (13/9/06)

I'm seeding again now... my PC's off during the day.


----------



## n00ch (13/9/06)

Looks like i'm getting it from you now. I'll continue to seed when I finish and my pc is on 24/7.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (14/9/06)

Terrific night, good to catch up again with familiar faces and meet some new ones. What a down to earth guy! Dave Logsdon was originally a home brewer himself, also a brewery owner and now founder/owner of Wyeast. An interesting presentation, but the real nitty gritty came when he sat enjoying a beer and shared one on one info with quite a number of brewers. Thanks Dave.

:super: :super:


----------



## Ross (14/9/06)

Yes, couldn't agree more Screwtop - It was a good turnout, but I'm surprised there wern't more AHB members there, it's not very often we get an opportunity like that... Thanks Dave :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Coodgee (14/9/06)

glad to hear you had a good time fellas. I'm not allowed out on school nights unfortunately.


----------



## Jye (14/9/06)

I hope he doesnt get scared off by the way he was cornered and popular beer strains beaten out of him


----------



## Doc (17/9/06)

I'm having problems with the Tracker (Bad Data). 
Is it still seeded anywhere ?

Doc


----------



## JasonY (17/9/06)

Just started mine Doc and it is seeding so hopefully you can see it?


----------



## Doc (17/9/06)

Thanks Jason, and for the PM Johnno.
Have restarted it on my computer that is always on. Will leave it open for a week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## NRB (17/9/06)

I'm still seeding, but it rarely has anyone connect. I'll dump it from my list soon because of it.


----------



## Jye (29/9/06)

If anyone would like a copy of the PowerPoint file you can download it from the BJCP site.

Link


----------



## Jye (9/10/06)

You can now download the audio from oz craftbrewer, I dont know if it is the same as the file everyone has been seeding.


----------



## Jazman (9/10/06)

i dont think it is as the craftbrewer one was from about 2004 if i knew how to seed i would


----------



## bigfridge (9/10/06)

Jazman said:


> i dont think it is as the craftbrewer one was from about 2004 if i knew how to seed i would



Jazman, Jye is correct - this is a new entry just uploaded by Graham.


----------

